# Windows Server 2003 terminal services language bar annoyance



## Paliente (Feb 28, 2007)

We are currently running a Windows 2003 standard server in terminal services mode. All of the users logon using the Windows RDP client. Some of the users are having a small issue with the language bar. For some reason, the language bar seems to replicate itself and it has gotten to a point where the entire bottom Windows toolbar is filled up with them so that the programs toolbar is not visible anymore (The user has removed all of them and logged off then logged back on again only to have them all plus 1 appear). Is there any reason why it does this and is there a setting somewhere to permanently stop these pesky multiplying toolbars?

The server is up to date with all of the latest patches/service Packs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

No idea why it is replicating like that, but you should be able to turn it off. Go to Regional and Language Options in the Control Panel then Languages > Details > Language Bar ... You can then turn off the language bar.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 3, 2007)

We are also getting this Language Bar replication problem and are investigating it from a Spyware/Malware point of view after noticing that it doesn't list itself as "Language Bar" in the list of Toolbars as does the normal Microsoft Language Bar, but as "The Language Bar".


----------



## Paliente (Feb 28, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:


> We are also getting this Language Bar replication problem and are investigating it from a Spyware/Malware point of view after noticing that it doesn't list itself as "Language Bar" in the list of Toolbars as does the normal Microsoft Language Bar, but as "The Language Bar".


I believe we've found the issue that was causing this. The desktop PC that the user is on is a Windows 2000 machine and it's regional settings were set to a different setting to the terminal server. What this meant was that the server kept adding the user's local desktop regional settings to the user's terminal server session each time he logged on. 

After this change the user reported that the language bars stopped appearing but he has now reported that they appear again so it may be his local PC has reset it's language settings back to the old language again.


----------

